# Callidus or Eversore



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

well the title says it all. Negating the 30 points difference who would you say is better. The Callidus or Eversore assassin. Cause I already have a vindicare, who has done very well in many games, but being a guard player long range isnt something that needs to be beefed up for me, so i'm stuck between choosing between the two close combat assassins. Both are very capable of getting into combat fast, both have very nice close combat and long range weapons, and both look equally as cool.
So which do you think is better?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Calidus. Or, y'know, just tool that inquisitor out more.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont see how a tooled up Inquisitor could match an assassin really...


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I like eversors's, purely because when they die, they generally kill whatever they were in combat with anyway.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Marbo. Am I right?


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Marbo. Am I right?


OH, YEAH!:victory:


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Frankly, I’d stay with the Vindicare. For about the same cost as an assassin you can get a nice little unit of Ogryns. They lack finesse, but Guard don’t do subtle very well anyway.

While your point about the Imperial Guard being able to shoot a lot is true, they don’t shoot accurately into melee with AP 2 character killers very often…

Just a thought.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Callidus cause of word in your ear and the combo you can do with a psyker squad and neural weapons. With a word in your ear you can move a unit out of cover and kill it with a battle cannon. Also when a psyker battle squad you can lower units leadership and with her neural flamers you can instant death people with it.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Karnox said:


> ...Eversore...


Heh. Heh.

Sorry! :laugh:


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah I like the Eversores meltdown, but I mean its only str 5 AP- so against Meq armies it doesnt do a lot of damage. Whereas the neural shredder is good against pretty much anyone, since marines have LD 8 it kills them on a 4+ and is devastating against guard and orks. Doesnt the Homunculus for the DE army have a similar weapon, cause I remember he used it to kill my ratlings once. 
Also are you not able to declare who you are fighting against in close combat? If I charge my Callidus into Pedro Kantor and his Command squad can I not allocate all my attacks against Pedro himself, that way it will be a very much effective character killer, since the vidicare only has 1 shot wounding on 4s and the callidus or eversore both have 5 or more hits wounding on 4s none of which allow armour saves. Also does the eversore get an extra attack bonus for 2 hand weapons? Cause she has the phase blade and poison blade.


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

I would say it depends on the rest of your army.

The Callidus is very good as a disruption tool, and benefits greatly if you have a psyker battle squad to reduce ld of squads before frying their brains. She is also very good at killing TEq ignoring all saves in cc, however she cant really hurt anything with armor other than do glances.
Last she has the ability to affect your opponents deployment, something thats always useful.

The Eversor is more like a hammer compared to the Callidus, he has a great number of attacks - 12" charge, 1d6+4 attacks on the charge wounding on 4+ at the worst with his pw, he also brings melta bombs for anti vehicle duty.
He is best used as a counter attack unit supporting guardsmen in assaults, but can also be used for outflanking.

So if you want the assasin as cc support for your main army use the Eversor, if for disruption and ability to kill TEq use the Callidus.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Well my army mainly consists of armour, I have 2 leman russ tanks, I also use 3 sentinels with missile launcher, plasma cannon and lascannon, then I have 2 squads of demo veterans with 2 flamers and heavy flamer in a chimera equipped with 2 HF, against vehicle heavy armies I swap the flamers out for meltaguns. Then I have a full squad of ratlings, they have never let me down, a command squad with a missile launcher and master of ordnance. And then I take either the vindicare, a squad of Grey knight terminators, or a platoon with basic command, basic troops with missile launchers and 3 HW teams (lascannons, autocannons, missile launchers or HB. Depending on what I'm facing) I also plan to get a Valkyrie and either a manticore, Medusa or basilisk. But looking at it I might take a psyker battle squad to support the callidus if I take it. So I am generally okay for taking out any force, at least I have been so far, I use a battle cannon leman russ and an Executioner.

Therefore either assassin suits me. Although I am veering towards the Callidus because of her ability to assault on the first turn after softening up the enemy with the Neural Shredder and also the word in their ear rule will help me move squads out of cover, move heavy troops into cover so they cant see me and must move in turn one and not be able to move or move a transport into difficult terrain and so slowing down its movement and possibly immobilizing it completely.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Karnox said:


> I dont see how a tooled up Inquisitor could match an assassin really...


Well, you have to field the inquisitor anyways, so it's monumentally cheaper, it lets you field a psyckic hood in armies that wouldn't otherwise have it and with his retinue involved he usually has a few more wounds.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

you dont have to have an inquisitor to field and assassin. It says in the witch hunters codex that to support marine, guard and daemon hunter armies you can add 0-1 HQ and 0-1 Elites so i take 0 HQ and one elite. 
Also is it possible to take 2 assassins, treating one as a witch hunters and the other as a daemon hunter, because I usually take an assassin and Grey Knight Terminators with my Guard, so why not a replace the grey knights with another assassin?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

No you cannot taken 2 assassins. The Codex and FAQ is very clear about this.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

CH pg 26 "Important note"... or C:WH pg 30 "Important note". You can only ever have one officio assassinorum operative in any force for any reason. Also you MUST take an Inquisitor or Inquisitor Lord. Check your codex(ices) again.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

ah yes, I see your point.
Although I must say for such an important note they should have made it more obvious, or maybe its just that I never pay attention to the fluff on the sides. Well thats no problem then, I can always take a gun based Inquisitor Lord or put an inquisitor in my command squad.

And I presume the "for any reason" doesn't take Apocalypse into account.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Apocalypse has no rules, lol.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

hahaha true true
Pity I've only ever managed to finish one apocalypse game. Usually one person gets bored and quits and then its a domino effect. It just gets too confusing and too slow in my opinion.
Bah what am I doing talking about apocalypse, this is assassin talk >__<
But yeah, I think I'm gonna go for the Callidus Assassin, the polymorphine and Word in your ear rule are just too good to not use her in my opinion.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thing is, taking Marbo nets you a fair bit, for a lot fewer points, and no need to take an Inquisitor. I genuinely think he's more cost effective, neat as a Callidus is.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Thing is, taking Marbo nets you a fair bit, for a lot fewer points, and no need to take an Inquisitor. I genuinely think he's more cost effective, neat as a Callidus is.


Yes, Marbo and his amazing two-dimensional demo charges dropping ordanance on people's heads from one story up. Or, depending on playstyle, something a bit more stupid.


----------

